
64 Bits Ought to Be Enough for Anybody - wslh
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2019/11/27/64-bits-ought-to-be-enough-for-anybody/
======
tyoma
The accompanying source code is at:
[https://github.com/trailofbits/sixtyfour](https://github.com/trailofbits/sixtyfour)

